# Futtermischungen



## Schleie! (9. Oktober 2002)

Da mein anderer Treat geschlossen wurde, habe ich nach langem überlegen mich entschlossen, noch einen neuen aufzumachen. Hier schreibe ich aber alle meine guten Futer rein!

Frühjahr-Sommeranfang: Feeder, Base Bremes, Gardons rot, Noire, Paniermehl, etwas Vanille

Sommer: Base Bremes, Super Bremes, Feeder, etwas Vanille, Paniermehl

Herbst: Carpes rot, Tanches, Feeder, etwas Vanille

Bei den Futtern mische ich 1:1! Bei Vanillepulver nur etwas dazugeben! Alle Futter kaufe ich mir von Sensas und beim angeln nur noch mit etwas Wasser vermischen. Dann mit Hand Ballen oder Futterkorb. An Paniermehl solltet ihr nicht Sparen! Ich versuche auch ständig neue und wenn es wieder eines gibt, informiere ich euch wieder! Eine eigene Futtermischung habe auch! Aber das ist gut fürs Anfüttern!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Oktober 2002)

Moin Schleie!
Dein letzter Beitrag wurde nur zur Sicherheit geschlossen. Das hat nichts mit dir zu tun. Du kannst Themen eröffnen soviel du willst.   
Von dem Beitrag ansich habe ich aber keine Ahnung. #c


----------



## Veit (9. Oktober 2002)

Hi Schleie!
Hab mir heute mal die Zutaten für deine Herbstmischung besorgt und teste sie morgen mal aus.


----------



## Vossi (10. Oktober 2002)

Gardons rot und Noire ??? 

da kanste dir Gardons rot sparen nimm lieber Gardon noire is ne tüte weniger und is das selbe.


----------



## aichi (10. Oktober 2002)

Also mir wäre das ganze Sensas Futter zu teuer, warum mischt du nicht mal selber was zusammen? Ich tu lieber selber was zusammenmischen und dann nen intensivlockstoff dazu, da kommt man billiger weg, vor allem wenn man damit anfüttert.


----------



## Schleie! (10. Oktober 2002)

@Meeresangler Schwerin: Das war mir klar! Aber ich meine halt!

@aichi: Anfüttern tun wir nicht, weil wir dann jedes mal erst eine halbe Stunde fahren müssten! Ich bin halt mit Sensas zufrieden und deshalb kaufe ich es mir! Vielleicht kreiere ich mal eine bessere, die nicht von Sensas ist! Eines habe ich schon! Aber das ist eher was zum Anfüttern im Sommer!:m 

@Vossi: Ein kleiner unterschied ist da schon! Noire ist feiner und schwarz! etwas für den Winter!#6 

@Veit: Viel Petri Heil! Und schreibe da was, wenn du fort warst!#: #a


----------



## Veit (10. Oktober 2002)

@ Schleie: Ich habe zwar keinen absoluten Superfang erzielt, aber immerhin sind mir 3 Giebel und 2 Karpfen an den Haken gegangen. Für das Gewässer, in dem ich geangelt habe, ist das für die momentane Jahreszeit schon ganz in Ordnung. Man muss bedenken, dass wir Nachtfrost hatten und heute auch ein kalter Ostwind geweht hat.


----------



## Schleie! (10. Oktober 2002)

@Veit: Ist doch gut! Was sagste nun zum Futter? Wie ich sagte! Karpfen, Brassen und Karauschen fahren darauf ab!


----------



## Veit (10. Oktober 2002)

Ich werde es in nächster Zeit noch an ein paar anderen Gewässer probieren, aber der erste Eindruck war schon ganz gut. Danke nochmal für das Rezept.


----------



## Vossi (11. Oktober 2002)

> _Original von Schleie! _
> @Vossi: Ein lkleiner unterschied ist da schon! Noire ist feiner und braun! etwas für den Winter!#6



Braun??? das sollte schwarz sein von der Noire Serie gibt es viele Sorten feines bis extra Grob süß oder salzig .
Ich fische bei uns damit das ganze Jahr ändere nur süß oder salzig je nach jahreszeit mit einem hellen Futter oder farbigen kannste bie uns gleich einpacken da fängt man nur &quot;Köderfische&quot; und die pfündigen Rotaugen haben sich dünne gemacht.



Gruß Vossi


----------



## Veit (11. Oktober 2002)

@ Vossi: Bei uns ist es erstaunlicherweise genau umgedreht. Mit hellem Futter hatte ich im letzten Winter an einem See mit sehr gutem Rotaugenbestand meistens nicht nur größere sondern auch mehr Rotaugen gefangen. Mit dunklem Futter war die Durchschnittsgröße enttäuschend, wenn man bedeckt, dass in diesem See Rotaugen um 40 cm regelmäßig (!) gefangen werden.


----------



## Schleie! (11. Oktober 2002)

@Vossi: Ich meinte schwarz! Entschuldigung! Ich werds gleich ausbessern!


----------



## stifli (13. Oktober 2002)

Also zum Thema Sensas ich mische mein Futter auch selber, greife aber bei den Grundzutaten gern auf Sensas zurück da die Qualität sehr gut ist. Vergleicht nur mal die Coprah-Melasse von Sensas mit anderen Herstellern der Unterschied ist gewaltig.


----------



## Schleie! (13. Oktober 2002)

@stifli: Genau das ist der Grund, weshalb ich Sensasfutter nehme! Die Qualität ist einfach sehr gut! Von Mosella halte ich nicht viel, weil es sich nucht so gut auflöst und es nicht so eine gute Qualität ist.


----------



## Veit (13. Oktober 2002)

Es stimmt schon das Sensas-Futter gute Qualität hat, aber das Beste ist es deswegen nicht immer. Ich kenne viele Gewässer in denen man mit Sensas deutlich schlechter als mit anderen Mischungen fängt, aber in einigen ist es auch umgedreht. Sensasfutter sollte außerdem unbedingt mit Brotmehl, Semmelmehl oder ähnlichem gestreckt werden, denn wenn man es pur verwendet verschreckt man zumindest in Kleinstgewässern die Fische ehr damit als sie anzulocken. Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung und ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung und gehe nicht von Erzählungen anderer aus. 
Letztendlich muss man für ein bestimmtes Gewässer erst das beste Futter finden und das kann lange dauern. Nach dem Namen sollte man dabei nicht gehen.


----------



## Rotauge (13. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

also jahrelang gab es überhaupt kein Sensas-Futter in Krefeld. Jetzt hat es ein Händler in seinem Sortiment, ich finde es einfach zu teuer und verwende eine selbstgebastelte Mischung. Da ist zwar immer ein Teil Fertigfutter drin, aber nur zu einem bestimmten Teil. Ansonsten findet sich dort Biskuitmehl, Kopramelasse, Kokosmehl, Hanf, Maismehl.

Das ist auf jeden Fall günstiger und auch sehr fängig.


----------



## JürgenL (14. Oktober 2002)

muss auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.  :q 

Ein Futter ist so gut wie es selten ist.
Angelt jeder mit dem gleichen Futter an einem Gewässer lassen die fänge nach einer gewissen Zeit nach und die Fische werden vorsichtig.

Da bringt ein neues Futter schon einiges, oder ein Futter was nicht jederman verwendet.

Meines erachtens ist es so das ich eine Spezielle Mischung für mich selbst gemacht habe und mit einem Aroma von van der Eynden abrunde die Grundzutaten verate ich nicht es sind einige aber alles Produkte direkt von der Mühle kein Markenfutter wie Sensas und Co.

das musste mal gesagt werden  :m 


Gruss

Jürgen L


----------



## Schleie! (4. November 2002)

Es könnte billiger sein! Aber wenn man damit auch fängt, dan ist es einem schon billig! :q ! Es fischen eben nicht viele mit Sensas aus diesem Grund! Aber genau deswegen ist es auch so fängig! Die Fische kennen es nicht so gut und fallen darauf rein! Es gibt auch nicht viele, die es Mischen, so wie ich! Deshalb fange ich auch damit gut! :m


----------



## Schleie! (20. Februar 2003)

Also ich werde dieses Jahr wieder zuschlagen! Ich werde wieder neue Futtermischungen ausprobieren! Hat einer vielleicht noch meine Versucht und was gefangen?


----------



## Schleie! (20. März 2003)

Was ich noch herausfand, ist, dass das &quot;Super Etang Carpes&quot; sehr gut auf Karpfen und &quot;Super Bremes&quot; gut auf Brassen ist! Da muss man nicht´s dazu mischen! Die sind von Haus aus gut!


----------



## Veit (20. März 2003)

Ich habe letztes Jahr ein paar Mal mit dem Super Breames auf Brassen gefischt und muss es wirklich als untauglich bezeichnen. Ich will ein interessantes Erlebnis dazu nennen: Ich hatte die Möglichlichkeit an einem sehr großen See mit gutem Brassenbestand zu fischen. Natürlich wollte ich beim Futter gleich eine geeignete Mischung haben und kaufte darum zwei Tüten &quot;SuUper Breames&quot;. Am See angekommen packte ich die Feederrute aus und fütterte ein paar Körbe Super Breames an. Siehe da, schon nach 10 Minuten der erste Biss. Nur ein Rotauge, wenig später der nächste Biss - wieder Rotauge. So ging das weiter. Rotaugen und kleine Güstern wechselten sich an der Feederrute ab. Doch wo waren die Brassen? Zum Glück hatte ich noch eine Tüte &quot;Spezialfutter Karpfen&quot; (knapp halb so teuer wie das Sensas-Futter) von den Dresdner dabei. Schon die erste Korbfüllung mit diesem Futter zeigte ihre Wirkung. Der erste Brassen von knapp 50 cm hing am Haken. Jeder weitere Wurf mit &quot;Spezialfutter Karpfen&quot; im Futterkorb brachte einen Brassen zwischen 40 und 50 cm. Zufall?? Weit gefehlt! Ich wollte es genau wissen und füllte den Futterkorb noch einmal mit &quot;Super Breames&quot;. Doch der darauffolgende Biss kam seltsamerweise wieder nur von einem Rotauge. Und danach kam noch eine Güster. Dann wechselte ich wieder zum &quot;Spezialfutter Karpfen&quot; und aufeinmal bissen wieder die guten Brassen. Am nächsten Morgen wollte ich es nocheinmal versuchen. Und es gab genau das gleiche Szenario wie am Vortag. Auf &quot;Super Breames&quot; nur Rotaugen und Güstern, auf &quot;Spezialfutter Karpfen&quot; nur Brassen. Unglaubliche Geschichte, die sich aber genau so abgespielt hat. Soll keine Werbung für irgendein Produkt sein, ist einfach nur ein Aha-Erlebnis, dass ich mal zum besten geben wollte.


----------



## tim.g (21. März 2003)

^guten morgen
auch ich teste gerade sensas futter aus.
habe recht gut gefangen.
am montag (rhein)und dienstag(kanal) werde ich dieses neue futter austesten. ich muss sagen ich habe sensas noch nie gehabt da der preis von 4.90 pro kg etwas teuer ist .naja wenn es gut ist braucht man darueber nicht reden.
bis dahin habe ich ein anderes futter .
eine mischung, mit der viele bei uns angel.
ich habe auch vieles andere schon getestet, aber ich mache immer wieder mal was neues gehe aber meistens zu meiner mischung zurueck.
Futtermischung Kanal 

Diese Mischung wird von uns erfolgreich an den Kanälen im Ruhrgebiet gefischt ( mehrere Vereinsmeister - Titel sprechen für sich): 
1 Kg. Erdussmehl
1 Kg. PV 1
1 Kg. Teebisquit
1 Kg. Zwiebackmehl
1 Kg. Bisquitmehl
1 Kg. Maismehl
1 Kg Fruchtmehl
1 Kg. Hanfmehl geröstet
2 Kg. Paniermehl
500 gr. Strawberry ( Marcel v.d. Eynde)

www.angelsport-treff.de
 #h 
bis die tage 
tim


----------



## schroe (21. März 2003)

@ timq,
10,5 KG Futter schleppst du mit ans Wasser? ;+ 

Ich mische mir mein Futter selber. Wie Rotauge es auch bemerkte, die Fertigmischungen sind mir erheblich zu teuer.
Bei den Zutaten variiere ich nach Lust und Laune.
Klassiker wie Dosenmais, Haferflocken, Hanf, Brata usw. im Mehl selektieren die Fische für mich ausreichend und lassen es zu, sich auf die Gewässersituation einzustellen.
Dazu ein paar Aromen, aus der Back und Gewürzabteilung, von mir aus auch von Sensas, Mosella, Van der Eynde, Top Secret.

Ich bin allerdings auch kein &quot;Hegefischer&quot;.


----------



## Schleie! (6. April 2003)

Also dieses Jahr ist das Sommerfutter der renner!

"Feeder"
"Super Bremes"
"Bremes" oder "Base Bremes"
Dann noch Erdbeer oder Vanillelockstoff ran und schon gehts los!

Das kann 1-1/2 Stunden dauern, bis es anfängt, aber dann kann man vuiel fangen! Gestern fing ich noch einen Karpfen und ca. 20 Weisfische damit! Mein Freund ca. 5 Weisfische mit seinem Futter! Und sonst war er immer besser!

Ich mische von jedem gleich viel!

Ca. 600g insgesamt und dann in 300g in 2 Beutel eingeschweißt!


----------



## Veit (9. April 2003)

@ Schleie: Wie oft hast denn schon mit dieser Mischung gefischt und an wie vielen verschiedenen Gewässern? 

Bevor ich von einem Futter sage, dass es der Renner ist muss es mir schon eine Menge guter Angeltage bescheren und vorallem an verschiedenen Gewässern bewähren.


----------



## Wedaufischer (9. April 2003)

@tim.g, @alle,
was in aller Welt ist PV 1? ;+ 

Habe ich noch nie gehört. Gibt es dafür auch einen anderen Namen?

@schroe,
ich mische mein Futter ebenfalls selbst und ich denke die Mischung kann man ganz einfach in das für sich selbst richtige Verhältnis bringen. Das wird dann u.U. leichter bis ans Wasser. :m

Mit "Brata" habe ich allerdings auch Verständnisprobs.

Bitte ebenfalls um eine kurze Erläuterung was damit gemeint ist.

Danke im voraus. #h


----------



## Schleie! (13. April 2003)

Also dieses Jahr erst 3 mal! Und es war immer ein Karpfen dabei! Und letztes Jahr vielleicht 6mal, da war 2mal ein Karpfen dabei! Aber es geht super auf Brassen! Wenn es los legt, dann fange ich immerzu! Da schmeise ich rein, und die schnur ist noch nicht mal straf, geht schon der Picker ab! Echt unglaublich! Dieses Futter ist mein Favorit 2003!


----------



## Schleie! (14. April 2003)

Und heute gab es wieder nen Schuppi und nen Spiegler , dann noch 2 Rotaugen dazwischen(ca. 25cm)mit dem Futter! Mein Vater hatte mit seinem Futter nicht mal nen Biss! Als er dann meins nahm, fing er auch noch seine 2!

Probiert es mal aus! Echt super! In 2 Gewässern habe ich es schon getestet und es war der Renner!

Jetzt am Freitag ist das Anangeln für die Erwachsenen und Jugendlichen...da gehe ich ja auch ´hin! Vielleicht klappt´s ja mit dem Futter!


----------



## Angeldust (14. April 2003)

Also das freut mich für dich. 

Benutzt du jedes futter für sich oder wird es gemischt-in welchem Verhältniss, und welcher Lockstoff genau?

Ich hab dieses jahr 3 mal mit dem Sensas Feeder probiert, nur einmal was gefangen.


----------



## schroe (16. April 2003)

@Wedaufischer,
sorry, habe deine Frage erst jetzt gelesen.

Brata ist Hartweizenpaniermehl. Es hat eine stark bindende Wirkung, macht das Futter schwer und ist sehr nahrhaft.
Gibts im Aldi.:m

PV-1 (Collant) ist ebenfalls ein Mehl, das dass Futter stark bindet und  mit Melasse versetzt.  Entsprechend süßlich ist das Aroma.
PV1 ist u.a. reich an Eiweiß und sehr nahrhaft. Sättigt die Fische also schneller. PV1 kommt, soweit ich weiß, aus der Viehzucht.


----------



## Schleie! (16. April 2003)

@Angeldust: Icxh habe auch am Anfang Feeder gefischt! Allerdings bindet dieses Futter nur wenig und es kommt im Futterkorb gar nicht bis auf den Grund!
Ich mache das mit den Mischungen immer so:
Ich versuche, immer gleich viel zu erwischen! z. B.:250g Feeder, 250g Base Bremes oder Bremes, 250g Super Bremes, 250g Paniermehl!
Und dann erstmal kräftig trocken durchmischen. dann kann man noch Lockstoff ran tun! Ich nehme meist Conzentrix Fraise(Erdbeere) oder Vanille. Das ist ein Pulver. Wenn ich dann am See Wasser an das Futter tue, muss man aufpassen, dass man nicht zu viel bekommt! Also immer erst ein wenig rein, mischen und mal nen Ballen formen, ob es passt! Wasser kann man immer wieder ran tun, wenn es wieder zu trocken wird!
Noch sehr gerne tu ich den neuen "Ground Booster" in Erdbeere oder Vanille mit ran! Das ist Flüssig.
Wenn dann nalles gut gemischt wurde und die Konsistenz stimmt, ab in den Futterkorb und hinaus auf den See.

Wenn noch einer fragen hat, nur her damit!


----------



## Angeldust (16. April 2003)

Das hilft mir schon weiter, Danke!

Wie ist es aber mit der Farbe, durch das Paniermehl ist es doch ziemlich hell, oder? Sollte man es für trübes Wasser abdunkeln.

Sollte man jetzt im Frühjahr eher süsses Futter verwenden oder eher bitteres?

Ich habe das letzte mal Maden und Wurmstückchen zugegeben und als Hakenköder benutzt, will es aber das nächste mall mit süssen Mais probieren. Ist der spezial Mais besser als der aus dem Supermarkt?

Außerdem will ich das neue Futter mit Fischmehl ausprobieren-soll im Frühling nicht schlecht sein-oder?


----------



## Schleie! (17. April 2003)

Nein! Das Futter darfst du nicht färben! Es ist hell und so ist es am besten Ich habe es schon rot und braun gefärbt, aber das war ein Schuss in den Ofen!
Und das Futter ist von sich aus, durch die Brassenfutter, schon süß genug! Versuche einfach mal dein Glück!
Du kannst ja noch Maden hinzu geben! Wurm habe ich noch nicht versucht! Ich fische dann immer mit 3 Maden an einem 14Haken! Oder halt nen 12er! 
Fishmeal kenne ich, aber nicht mein Ding! Ich finde es nicht gut!
Wenn die Maden nicht gehen, kannste es ja mal mit Mais versuchen! Aber ich fische selten mit Mais! Im Frühjahr fange ich alles auf 3 Maden! Und später auf Tauwurm oder 2-3 Dentrobena!


----------



## JonasH (22. April 2003)

Hi @@ allllll!!!!!!!
Ohh man hört sich ja echt gut an...!!!
Wenn ich erstmal meinen ANgelschein ahbe werde ich das auch mal ausprobieren  :b


----------



## scg05 (4. Mai 2003)

hallo!

melde mich auch mal nach langer zeit m al wieder.

mein futter  für picker und feeder hat folgende zusammensetzung:

1 kg paniermehl
0,5 kg Biscuitmehl (Vanille)
3 Esslöffel Flüssigmelasse
200g Copra Melasse
3 Esslöffel Suprasweet (Vanille)

das beißt recht gut.... vorallem auf Brassen und Güstern.

Als Vorfach nehme ich 12er Forellenhaken, die sind schön lang.


----------



## Kuddl62 (11. Mai 2003)

..ich habe mit großem Interesse diesen Thread gelesen. 
Ein gutes Futter ist schon wichtig, aber wie es bei Anglern nun mal ist, hat jeder seinen eigenen Favoriten. Ich glaube zum Thema Futter kann man ewig diskutieren.
Ich verwende zum Feedern meistens Mosella-Produkte und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden.
Jedoch habe ich auch für bestimmte Gewässer zum Feedern und Stippen (stehend bis leichte Strömung) meine eigene Komposition.

0,6 Liter Paniermehl (Brata)
0,4 Ltr. Bisquitmehl
0,2 Ltr. Schokobisquit
0,2 Ltr. Maismehl (Deutsch)
0,2 Ltr. Maismehl geröstet
0,1 Ltr. Erdnussmehl geröstet
0,25 Ltr. gemahlener Hanf geröstet
0,2 Ltr. PV-1

Dazu einige Teelöffel Duftstoffe wie Koriander, Vanille, Honig oder Karamell.
Wie gesagt nur einige Teelöffel, denn weniger ist manchmal mehr.

@ Wedaufischer.
PV-1  ist ein Rückstand aus der Zuckerherstellung. Früher wurde es auch an Vieh, vornehmlich Pferde verfüttert.


----------



## Rotfeder (20. Mai 2003)

Hi,

fische mit selbst Gemischten Futter, aber werde es bald ausprobieren, denn Abwechslung kann nie falsch sein.:m 
:q 

#h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. Mai 2003)

ihr müst ja Geld haben als Jugendliche?!

Mische mein Futter immer selber!

500g Haferflocken
1000g Paniermehl
1000g Semmelmehl
1 Dose Mais
1-2 Dosen Maden (nehme dazu eingefrorene, immer die die übrig geblieben sind von anderen angeln!)
2 Händevoll klein zerhackte Mistmetten ins Futter
Zerhackte Taumetten kann man auch noch reinmachen!

dazu eine Kappe top Secret Kontaktsüße und eine Kappe voll top secret hellgrün! Als Köder für Brassen benutze ich zwei Mistmetten und zwei Maden kurz über Grund angeboten!
Für Karpfen wird diese Masse etwas härter als Teichmischung angeködert! Ist auf jedenfall günstiger! Gekochte Kartoffeln kann man auch ins Futter mischen!!!


----------



## Rotfeder (21. Mai 2003)

Hi  Bellyboatangler


Sind die Fische dann nicht schon satt?;+


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Mai 2003)

Nicht alles auf einmal anfüttern. Immer nur Tennisballgroße Kugeln reinwerfen. Das ca. alle 20-30 Minuten. Klappt super!!! Probier es aus. Hauptsache die Würmer sind drin! Bei Brassen kommt es auf die Maden und die Mistmetten drauf an!!!


----------



## Veit (22. Mai 2003)

Das häufige Nachfüttern ist beim Angeln auf Brassen oder Rotaugen sinnvoll. Gerade Brassen räumen den Futterplatz schnell leer, wenn sie im Schwarm da sind. 
Will man aber auf Karpfen, Schleien, Giebel und Karauschen fischen, dann rate ich davon ab. In diesem Fall sollte man gleich zu Angelbeginn einen großen Futterplatz anlegen, mit einem Futter dass sehr viele Partikel enthält. Wenn das Futter stimmt, dann kann man die Fische damit stundenlang am Platz halten ohne auch nur einmal nachzufüttern. Vorallem Schleien werden von einklatschenden Futterbällen schnell verscheucht und dann dauerte es lange bis sie wieder an den Futterplatz kommen. Dieser wird stattdessen oft von Rotaugen und Rotfedern eingenommen. Bei meiner Futtertaktik sieht das anders aus. Ich muss mich zunächst meistens durch die kleinen Weißfische durchangeln, dann kommen die großen Exemplare und die verschaffen sich auch ihren Respekt auf dem Futterplatz.


----------



## Rotfeder (22. Mai 2003)

Hi;

 Bellyboatangler 

verstehe, werde es bald auch mal ausprobieren werde dir dann wieder berichten!
:m 

#h #h


----------



## plötze (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

War heute angeln und hab mir selbst eine Mischung aus:

1000g Bisquitmehl
1000g Teebisquit
1000g Maismehl
1000g Rösthanf
und 1000g Coprah-Melasse zusammengestellt.
Hab dann noch maden reingetan und etwa 3 Liter in 4 Stunden gefüttert.

Leider ging damit überhaupt nichts, wohingegen mein Kumpel neben mir ausschließlich mit Haferflocken fütterte und die Fische bei ihm nicht schlecht bissen.

Meine Frage an Euch: Was ist Falsch an dieser Mischung, oder hab ich einfach nur das falsche Mischungsverhältnis?

Gruß Plötze #h


----------



## Flyfisher (24. Juni 2003)

Hi, da werde ich auch mal was dazu sagen! Da ich jetzt auch anfangen möchte hab ich mir auch gleich mal ein paar Futtertaktiken überlegt! 
Paniermehl als basis

Sommer Vanille biskuit, Kuchenbiskuit, waffelmehl, kokos geröstet, Copra Melasse zum verdunkeln oder pv1 collant eigentlich das gleiche oder fast. So das war der für sommer, am wasser kann man ja dann noch mit verschiedenen aromen arbeiten aber eben süße aromen

Winter/Herbst Kokos geröstet Copra melasse oder PV1 Collant, Hanfmehl (fein oder greöstet) Pfefferkuchen, nussmehl und auf alle fälle noch lebkuchengewürtz rein! und auch hier wieder aromen enttscheiugn amw wasser!

In alle beide futter mische ich dann noch Maden, Würmer, weizen und als hakenköder eben ja!
Beim fließwasser dann noch angelerde!!! oder feingesiebene Maulwrfserde

Wasist eigentlich der unterschied zwishcen kokos geröstet und nomalem kokos? oder is der immer geröstet??? Weil imm sommer wäre ein nicht gerösteter doch besser!


----------



## Schleie! (25. Juni 2003)

Ich habe etwas gutes herausgefunden:

Mit meinem Favoriten (dem Sommerfutter) fange ich ja echt gut. Wenn aber nix geht, versuche ich es erst, erdbeer oder Vanille hinzuzumischen. Wenn dann immer noch nix geht, färbe ich es LEICHT Rot. Wenn dann nix geht kommt Caramelgeschmack hinzu.

Bei dem hinzumischen verwende ich Sensas Conzentrix. Das ist ein Pulver, und nicht zu sehr teuer. Ist in so einer Flasche mit Löcher oben drinne, das man drehen muss und dann sind die Löcher offen. Gibt es in vielen Sorten.

Ich habe Vanille, Erdbeere, Caramel, Brasem.


----------



## Therealherby (30. Juni 2003)

*es muss nicht teuer sein*

Hallo Leute,

sodele da bin ich wieder  Aber diesmal moechte ich auch was beitragen. Da ich ja bekanntlich gerade dabei bin mein Hobby neu zu entdecken interessiert mich DIESES Thema sehr. 

Doch was ich nich so doll finde ist, dass hier oft Mosella, Sensas etc erwaehnt wird.... fuer die die geld haben freut es mich, kauft es nur weiter *g* Ich kann mir dies nicht leisten als Arbeitssuchender.... darum habe ich mal was gesucht was auch fuer das Portmanais gut tut ;-)

Dabei bin ich folgende Seite gestoßen:
Futterrezepte & Mehr 

Besonders die Tips am Anfang der Seite finde ich echt Klasse!!

Es sind sicher mehr RTezepte dort als ihr je gelesen habt *g* So nun kann das probieren los gehen ;-)

Ich hoffe es gibt hier Leute die die Seite genauso doll finden wie ich ;-)

Bye und Gruss
Herby


----------



## Schleie! (17. Juli 2003)

Und jetzt am Zeltlager hat es sich wieder gezeigt, das Sommerfutter (mein neuster Favorite) hat wieder mit Abstand alles nieder gemacht. Leider ist es doch im nachteil, wenn man nur mit einer Rute fischt(kann), wenn alle anderen mit 2 angeln und die Fische gerade sau gut beisen. Ich hatte meine 2. Rute wieder Montiert, aber da war alles auch schon wieder aus...
Nsja...am 2. Tag dann hatte ich um 4kg und nach mir dann 1,5kg...und weniger...leider hatte ich am ersten Tag nur 1kg und der andere 4kg...und mir hätten da also 500g ungefähr gereicht...
Naja...nächstes Jahr läuft´s wieder normal...


----------



## Eifeler (17. Juli 2003)

ein unendliches Thema

ich mache es eigentlich wie Schroe, selbstgemachte günstige Grundmischung und Leckerlies je nach Fisch. Benutze ich zum anfüttern und Feedern.

1 Teil Haferflocken (gemahlen)
2 Teile Paniermehl (nicht Brata, klebt zu stark)
1 Dose Maden

Leckerli
1 Teil Maismehl + 1 dose Mais für Karpfen, Schleie, Brassen
Hanfmehl oder gekochter Hanf im Winter
Backaroma Vanille im Sommer
gemahlenes Forelli im Frühjahr auf Forelle auf Grund
gehackte Mistwürmer für Schleie

Gewässeranpassung über Haferflocken

brauche zwar nicht mit dem LKW für den Heimweg, ist aber i.d.R. recht kurzweiliges Angeln


----------



## Schleie! (30. Juli 2003)

@Veit:
Haste nun schon ein paar meiner Mischungen an verschidenen Gewässern ausprobiert??


----------



## Katzengehirn (24. August 2003)

dann lass ich dieses thema auch mal wieder hochleben!
@schleie

habe dir ne pn geschickt!

ich denke ich werde mich mal zu schleie 's futter tester bereit erklären :q :q :q !

ich werd mir mal die sensas mischung machen und sie am kanal an verschiedenen stellen und an unseren vereinsteichen testen!
habe zwar keine feeder rute aber eine match und damit wird das wohl auch gehen :q

MFG Peter


----------



## Schleie! (27. August 2003)

@Katzengehirn:
Jau...tu das...bin mal gespannt, wie deine Erfolge sind (hoffendlich keine Misserfolge), das wäre schlimm für mich *gg*.
PM habe ich ja alle Beantwortet...

@All:
Also ne neue Mischung habe ich noch nicht, aber die Sommermischung läuft bei uns so gut, ich brauche im Moment nix besseres...

Hat vielleicht noch einer mal meine Mischung/en ausprobiert? Erfolge?


----------



## Veit (27. August 2003)

Ich war zwar den Sommer durch nicht mehr so viel auf Friedfisch, aber ich hatte immer mal ein bisschen experimentiert. Hab mal dieses oder jenes Futter von Sensas oder Mosella probiert, aber der Erfolg mit diesen Produkten war sehr unterschiedlich. Am besten fängt nach wie vor mein gutes Dresdner, da weiß ich wenigstens dass ich was ordentliches fange. Auf den Rest werde ich in Zukunft verzichten, da ist zu viel untaugliches dabei.


----------



## Schleie! (28. Oktober 2003)

Also ich habe letzte Woche mal das Sensas Angelaise getestet...das fing echt super...am Ende hab ich dann aufgehört, ein Biss auf den nächsten...ich hatte in 2 Stunden 30 Brassen, mit einer Rute!


----------



## DonCamile (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Futtermischungen*

Viele Futterrezepte:

http://www.fang-online.de/?bereich=futterrezepte


----------

